
Tinder's Move to Kubernetes - alexellisuk
https://medium.com/@tinder.engineering/tinders-move-to-kubernetes-cda2a6372f44
======
alexellisuk
From the article:

> How: > Starting January 2018, we worked our way through various stages of
> the migration effort. We started by containerizing all of our services and
> deploying them to a series of Kubernetes hosted staging environments.
> Beginning October, we began methodically moving all of our legacy services
> to Kubernetes. By March the following year, we finalized our migration and
> the Tinder Platform now runs exclusively on Kubernetes.

The use of an image builder with volume mounts is also interesting vs. a build
context.

